# Doom: Erste Bilder und Storybeschreibung der Neuverfilmung



## Darkmoon76 (10. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Doom: Erste Bilder und Storybeschreibung der Neuverfilmung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Doom: Erste Bilder und Storybeschreibung der Neuverfilmung*


----------



## Banana-OG (10. März 2019)

Da kannst auch gleich Uwe Boll anrufen.


----------



## melcom1 (10. März 2019)

Sieht ja mal voll nicht gut aus ... oh je


----------



## oldmichl (10. März 2019)

Wird wahrscheinlich genau so schlecht wie der Film von 2005. Evtl. guck ich in mir aber trotzdem an, wegen der Verbundenheit zu den Games.

Die beste Doom-Verfilmung bisher war gar keine Doom-Verfilmung: Event Horizon


----------



## Gemar (10. März 2019)

Fazit nach den ersten Bildern: Trash Movie incoming?


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (10. März 2019)

Gemar schrieb:


> Fazit nach den ersten Bildern: Trash Movie incoming?


genau dasselbe habe ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## Kartamus (11. März 2019)

Die erste DOOM Verfilmung war meiner Meinung nach ganz ok, aber das hier wird vermutlich Film des Jahres!


----------



## Jerec (11. März 2019)

James Cameron sollte sich dieser Sache mal annehmen


----------



## Cobar (11. März 2019)

In DOOM wird eine Geschichte erzählt? Man ballert sich doch sowieso nur durch unzählige Dämonen, Aliens und was auch immer man so vor die Flinte bekommt...
Ich fand den Film von 2005 gar nicht so schlecht, besonders die Egoshooter-Perspektive gegen Ende des Films hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
Dass der neue DOOM jetzt irekt auf DVD/Bluray erscheinen wird, deutet für mich an, dass die Macher jetzt schon nicht an den Film glauben.

Das Bild von dem Wissenschaftler sieht ja grausam aus (und das sicher nicht im positiven Sinn). Sowas sieht man sonst am Wochenende auf Tele5 laufen und wenn es ganz besonders schlecht ist, kriegen wir den Film dann wohl nächstes Jahr sogar als SchleFaZ zu sehen. Darüber würde ich mich wiederum freuen, dann gibt es genug zu Trinken beim Film, so dass man diesen auch halbwegs durchsteht


----------



## xdave78 (11. März 2019)

Fand den Film aus 2005 auch "Okay". Viel gibt "die Story" ja nun wirklich nicht her insofern war der schon in Ordnung.


----------

